# Currently posted syntherol logs:



## Synthetek (Sep 10, 2012)

Syntherol Log - Bi's and Tri's - By jack_of_all

My Syntherol..... Log... big A's protocol - By brooklynn

[*]Magnus's Bicep Syntherol Run (Big A Protocol) - By magnus82

That leaves 2 spots left for anyone else who is wanting to claim the prize pack on offer consisting of:

1x Syntherol – site enhancing oil
1x Syntheselen – Metabolic Stimulator
1x Synthetine – Lipid (Fat) Transporter
1x Synthergine – liver protectant
1x Synthelamin – appetite stimulator
1x Synthelator – vasodilator
1x Synthepure – whey protein isolate
1x SyntheCREATINE – creatine Monohydrate
1x Synthetek T-Shirt (Black or White)
1x Synthetek Cap
1x Synthetek Water Bottle

To see further details on the promotion please see this thread:
http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-s...59-synthetek-prizes-logging-your-results.html


----------



## J4CKT (Sep 11, 2012)

Some quality logs there. Awesome to see other's experiences with SEO.


----------

